# Cresswell Hall, Northumberland



## cherys (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

Here are some photos I took of the beautiful and atmospheric derelict stable block with clock tower, and the garden collonnade. They're all that's left of Cresswell Hall, Northumberland. It was the private home of the Cresswell family from early 1800s but structurally unsound and fell down by 1930s.

The place is haunting as it's surrounded by woodland and most people don't even know it's there. My sister had been holidaying at Cresswell for years and not even heard of it.

/Users/sue/Desktop/DSCN2204.jpg
/Users/sue/Desktop/DSCN2205.jpg
/Users/sue/Desktop/DSCN2206.jpg
/Users/sue/Desktop/DSCN2205.jpg
/Users/sue/Desktop/DSCN2202.jpg
/Users/sue/Desktop/DSCN2203.jpg

I hope the links work (not uploaded pics before) even though the photos don't do it justice. I'll have to go back ! http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2011)

erm.... no piccies on your posting! You need to up load the pics to a host site such as Flikr and then use the "link" tool on the top bar of the thread starter box you typed into... hope that helps.


----------



## cherys (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks TJF. Will try to do that. Not uploaded pics online before!


----------



## krela (Aug 5, 2011)

I wrote a comprehensive guide to posting photos for this very reason... you can find it here: 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## cherys (Aug 5, 2011)

Tanks Krela. I tried to log into your guide this afternoon but it said the page was no longer functional. Your recent link to it is fine, so I'll follow that. Must've been a blip.
Thanks.

C


----------

